# Dog to Italy - export certificate required or not?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi 

I have found a story somewhere on the net stating that I will need an export certificate to take oscar to Italy. 

Can't find anything on the defra site, so has anyone taken their baby to Italy and what happened? 

Rapide561 and Oscar


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi rapide561

we used to get an export certificate from the vet when the passport was a sheet of paper. it was a DEFRA form 'Pets 5'. not been given a Pets 5 since the passport became a little blue book. 

they might have been necessary when border controls & posts were in place but although i suspect that the legislation may still be in place there is no one to ask for it.

mike


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi again,

Jabulile went to Italy last summer and all we had was the new Pets Passport (the Blue one) They (the EU) issued that so that all EU countries would be the same in their requirements. We had no problems and nobody asked for her passport only ours! (except of course at UK point of departure for France and at departure point FOR UK). So no export certificates now needed in Europe.


----------

